# Tim Tebow



## GMO (Jan 8, 2012)

Haters - talk all the trash you want...he is still a BEAST!


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 8, 2012)

Tebow played with some serious heart today!


----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 8, 2012)

he's still gay


----------



## slam104 (Jan 8, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> he's still gay


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 8, 2012)

I think jesus just hates the steelers.  None of them are christian enough.


----------



## triplstep (Jan 8, 2012)

GMO said:


> Haters - talk all the trash you want...he is still a BEAST!


 
This ^^^^^


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 8, 2012)

Well, he put my team out tonight...

I hope he goes all the way now, make it even a better story...


----------



## ExLe (Jan 8, 2012)

Tebow taking care of Biz...

What a game...

Can't wait to here the 2 stu's or some other haters try and bash Tebow tomorrow against Skip Bayless on 1st and ten...


----------



## bundle (Jan 8, 2012)

he'll do shit against the PATS.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 8, 2012)

bundle said:


> he'll do shit against the PATS.



I don't think jesus likes the PATS either.  He seems more like a Raiders fan.


----------



## bundle (Jan 8, 2012)

R.I.P. Al Davis


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 8, 2012)

T-Bow!!!  No hatin'!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 8, 2012)

Heard on the radio he threw for 316 yards? The radio show host commented on John 3:16. lol

*John 3:16 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

*Tebow Throws for 316. Coach is John. John 3:16. Do you believe?*

January 8th, 2012 
Posted by: Bruce Silverman

Tim Tebow threw for 316 yards and his coaches name is John (John 3:16) Are you a believer now?

Here is the stat line for the game:

29-23. The Broncos shock the AFC Champions, Steelers in overtime. Tebow threw an 80 touchdown to Demaryius Thomas on the first play of the ???new??? overtime to win the game.

Tebow threw for 316 on 10 of 21 passing. He rushed 10 times for 50 yards.

Now the Bronocs (9-8) travel to New England to take on Tom Brady and the Patriots (13-3).

The Pats are riding an eight game winning streak. The Broncos are riding Tim Tebow.

Are you a believer? I am not sure what I am. But I can tell you this, I am amazed.

From *Tebow Throws for 316. Coach is John. John 3:16. Do you believe? | SILVERMAN: On Sports = They Report, I DECIDE! I am Bruce Silverman!*


----------



## Curt James (Jan 8, 2012)

I say he could have thrown for 400 but held back so he could nail 316. 

_j/k!_


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 8, 2012)

I hate Denver, but root for this kid. Why does everyone hate the nice guys?


----------



## quick01 (Jan 8, 2012)

We believe


----------



## Spraynpray (Jan 8, 2012)

Solid performance against the #1 pass defense.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 8, 2012)

If "Big Ben" would of been healthy and was able to scramble out of the pocket, It would of been Tim Tebow's last game in a Bronco's uniform. Taking nothing away from God errrr Tebow, that run option is almost impossible to cover in the NFL!


----------



## GMO (Jan 9, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> If "Big Ben" would of been healthy and was able to scramble out of the pocket, It would of been Tim Tebow's last game in a Bronco's uniform. Taking nothing away from God errrr Tebow, that run option is almost impossible to cover in the NFL!



If this, if that...well none of it happened!  And I'm not sure what game you were watching, but the Broncos won that game through the air, not in the option run game.  Did you see the 80 yard TD pass in OT?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 9, 2012)

It was a nice pass!


----------



## swollen (Jan 9, 2012)

I love'd that game yesterday, he's the man!! He was play'n like he's fla. days...it was awesome! And then that pass at the end, oh damn.., gotta like that..


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 9, 2012)

God is a bookie and had money on the game.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I don't think jesus likes the PATS either.  He seems more like a Raiders fan.



Coach Belichick is the devil.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Heard on the radio he threw for 316 yards? The radio show host commented on John 3:16. lol
> 
> *John 3:16 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2012)

image hosting jpg


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 9, 2012)

John 3:16

For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2012)

image upload


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2012)

*They believe!*




image upload


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> he's still gay



Tebow loves you. Accept Tebow into your heart and receive his blessing.


----------



## bundle (Jan 9, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> Coach Belichick is the devil.


 Give the DEVIL his due


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2012)

bundle said:


> Give the DEVIL his due


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 9, 2012)

How did I know GMO was going to stoop to this level?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 9, 2012)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## XYZ (Jan 9, 2012)

I couldn't believe he pulled it out, WOW!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2012)

XYZ said:


> I couldn't believe he pulled it out, WOW!



Tebow has been off the last 3 games but I think he showed that he can pass the ball, the Steelers were very prepared to stop our running game, and they did, but OOPS they forgot Tebow can throw as well. LOL






YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 9, 2012)

Prince said:


> Tebow has been off the last 3 games but I think he showed that he can pass the ball, the Steelers were very prepared to stop our running game, and they did, but OOPS they forgot Tebow can throw as well. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I gotta admit, that was the best QB'ing I've seen of Tebow. He threw for 316 yds against the freaking Steelers. Yeah, they had a lot of injuries, but that's no excuse.

Is it just a coincidence he threw wounded ducks for 3:16?

Or, was there really angels in the secondary?


----------



## secdrl (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 9, 2012)

GMO said:


> If this, if that...well none of it happened! And I'm not sure what game you were watching, but the Broncos won that game through the air, not in the option run game. Did you see the 80 yard TD pass in OT?


 
I was watching the same game GMO. They won that game with pressure on Ben. Yeah, Tebow threw for 316 yards..which he should..he's a NFL quaterback in the playoffs. The run option is a set that makes you think they are going to run-they bring up everybody in the box to protect--then that leaves the flat open for pass!


----------



## Ahrnold (Jan 9, 2012)

Lucky play!  Tebow barely beats a team missing like 3 or 4 starters or more and Ben is high on crack for his pain.   Pats will buss dat ass!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2012)

Ahrnold said:


> Lucky play!  Tebow barely beats a team missing like 3 or 4 starters or more and Ben is high on crack for his pain.   Pats will buss dat ass!



great excuse, but the Broncos are missing starters due to injuries as well.


----------



## Ahrnold (Jan 9, 2012)

Im a Ravens a fan anyway, so keep winning Broncos we will bust that Tebow ass...its setting up nicely for our Superbowl run!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2012)

the Broncos are more than just Tebow.


----------



## Runner22 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm not a Broncos fan, but its getting hard not to like Tebow.  I was impressed by his toughness and yes, he did throw the ball pretty well.


----------



## btls (Jan 9, 2012)

I think the guy has a damn good future in the NFL.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 9, 2012)

Prince said:


> Tebow has been off the last 3 games but I think he showed that he can pass the ball, the Steelers were very prepared to stop our running game, and they did, but OOPS they forgot Tebow can throw as well. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

The game winning throw hit the receiver right in stride.  That had to be the best pass he's thrown this year.

Good luck with the upcoming trip to New England.


----------



## windjam (Jan 9, 2012)

Tebow played great but his time is up this weekend.All hale patriots!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 9, 2012)

Prince said:


> the Broncos are more than just Tebow.


 
Finally somebody who gets that.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 9, 2012)

ExLe said:


> Tebow taking care of Biz...
> 
> What a game...
> 
> Can't wait to here the 2 stu's or some other haters try and bash Tebow tomorrow against Skip Bayless on 1st and ten...


 
I am so sick of Bayless and his obsession with Tebow. 

Denver wins: It's all tebow, he's the greatest 
Denver loses: It's the defense, tebow had a terrible game, but it's dawkins missing from the defense, and eric decker sucks

At least the other guys have some objectivity and will give credit were credit is due. 

I've actually decided to stop watching First Take until after Denver loses or if they somehow have enough other teams shoot themselves in the foot and Denver makes it to the Superbowl.

**edit** or if bayless goes on vacation, usually I like bayless, but I just can't listen to his mancrush anymore.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 9, 2012)

I might of heard the announcers talking about somebody else, but is Tebow really 240?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 9, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> I might of heard the announcers talking about somebody else, but is Tebow really 240?


Yeah, he's a big boy for a QB.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 9, 2012)

Damn!  That is a big qb!  Good for him though, not what everybody would think as a qb physique...


----------



## ezerules (Jan 10, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> If "Big Ben" would of been healthy and was able to scramble out of the pocket, It would of been Tim Tebow's last game in a Bronco's uniform. Taking nothing away from God errrr Tebow, that run option is almost impossible to cover in the NFL!


I am black and gold born and bred, but I need you to prove that.  Wallace forgot how to catch, Ike Taylor was exposed.  They outsmarted Polamalu.  Great gameplan by John Fox, They used the Steelers aggressiveness against them.

I will be pulling for the Broncos the rest of the way out.

Tebow earned a fan in me, the kid is an exciting football player to watch.


----------



## ezerules (Jan 10, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> I might of heard the announcers talking about somebody else, but is Tebow really 240?



Listed at 6'3" 243 lbs.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 10, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> I am so sick of Bayless and his obsession with Tebow.
> 
> Denver wins: It's all tebow, he's the greatest
> Denver loses: It's the defense, tebow had a terrible game, but it's dawkins missing from the defense, and eric decker sucks
> ...


 

I've never cared for Skip Bayless, but LOVE how Jim Rome just calls it for what it is......although at times he has a tendency to kiss some a$$ with some of the players he interviews.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 10, 2012)

XYZ said:


> I've never cared for Skip Bayless, but LOVE how Jim Rome just calls it for what it is......although at times he has a tendency to kiss some a$$ with some of the players he interviews.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 10, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> I might of heard the announcers talking about somebody else, but is Tebow really 240?



They interviewed the Steeler's defensive coordinator before the game he said I told me players (in reference to Tebow) 'You guys aren't going to be hitting a QB, you're going to be hitting a solid running back' 

Tebow is solid.


----------



## purplerain (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't hate Tim Tebow. What I don't like about the whole thing "IS", which by the way I feel he should come out and speak on, is how the MEDIA and now his FOLLOWERS are voicing an almost SACRILEGIOUS attitude that GOD only looks out for Tim Tebow because he is a CHRISTIAN. Well a CHRISTIAN is a FOLLOWER of CHRIST he is not the only follower of CHRIST and HE IS NOT THE ONLY ONE GOD LOOKS OUT FOR. Gentlemen DON'T PLAY WITH GOD.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Beast?*



GMO said:


> Haters - talk all the trash you want...he is still a BEAST!


 
Beast? Not so fast my friend...Wait till he beats Brady then we can talk about a "Beast" ;-)


----------



## purplerain (Jan 11, 2012)

Cam Newton is bigger 6'5" 248lb (14 rushing touchdowns,4051 passing yards which is a record,84.5 QB rating). Tim Tebow 6'3" 236lb (12 rushing touchdowns,2323 passing yards,75.1 QB rating) the only difference between Cam and Tebow is the fact that Cam is on A SORRY AZZ TEAM!!!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2012)

*'Mile High Halo' Forms Over Tim Tebow And Mile High Stadium During Broncos Steelers G*



> Let's all try to be calm and rational about this. In addition to Tim Tebow throwing 316 yards in the Broncos' upset over the Steelers (Tebow painted Bible verse John 3:16 under his eyes in college) and fans replacing "Tebow" with "Jesus" on their jerseys, apparently a halo-like smoke ring formed over Mile High yesterday after the Broncos scored their first field goal.
> 
> Mark Neuman-Lee, an attendee of the Steelers/Broncos game and photographer of the "Mile High Halo," tells HuffPost he'd never seen the ring prior to yesterday's NFL upset. Two season pass ticket-holders also told HuffPost the halo seems to be an anomaly. At the time of publication, a request for comment from the Broncos was not immediately returned.


----------



## purplerain (Jan 11, 2012)

In your opinon was that a sign for the world or are you in lock step with BRONCO land that GOD only looks out for Tim Tebow? In edition how many times have you looked up at a cloud and it was in a shape and size that looked like something you recognized? I'ts IRONIC that that very same cloud formation could have happened on any other day and no one noticed it before people anointed Tim Tebow the Son of God. Like I said before I am not ( now what's that "GHETTO" word that people who can't comprehend or articulate the English language intelligently enough to understand the difference between "constructive criticism and an intelligent argument?" Ah yes a Playa Hater. I just think God has chosen but one person to love before me and for that matter the world and that was Jesus.


----------



## GMO (Jan 11, 2012)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Beast? Not so fast my friend...Wait till he beats Brady then we can talk about a "Beast" ;-)



I'd betcha he'd kick Brady's scrawny little ass...


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2012)

purplerain said:


> In your opinon was that a sign for the world or are you in lock step with BRONCO land that GOD only looks out for Tim Tebow? In edition how many times have you looked up at a cloud and it was in a shape and size that looked like something you recognized? I'ts IRONIC that that very same cloud formation could have happened on any other day and no one noticed it before people anointed Tim Tebow the Son of God. Like I said before I am not ( now what's that "GHETTO" word that people who can't comprehend or articulate the English language intelligently enough to understand the difference between "constructive criticism and an intelligent argument?" Ah yes a Playa Hater. I just think God has chosen but one person to love before me and for that matter the world and that was Jesus.



Yes, its a fact GOD loves Tim Tebow.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2012)

purplerain said:


> In your opinon was that a sign for the world or are you in lock step with BRONCO land that GOD only looks out for Tim Tebow? I



So you want my opinion? OK....

So what is the story of Tebow? The story doesn't begin with him throwing a  touchdown , and it doesn't end with him throwing a interception. It begins before the creation of a good offensive line, and it ends after it ceases to exist. His life, death, and resurrection are part of a plan he helped architect.
Being at the right hand of God the Father, he helped to complete this team. He was there when God created Adam and Steve. He was there when Adam and Steve walked in communion with God in the Garden state (New Jersey).

When Adam and Steve disobeyed God's command not to eat of the forbidden fruit, Aids entered the world, and gay men deserved to die. However, God did not want gay men to die, and began a plan to rescue man from his sin. His plan became a promise when He made a covenant with Elway, the father of the nation of Denver. His promise was fulfilled with the birth of a Messiah, the one who would save all people from their sins. His name was Tebow, the Christ, the one foretold by the prophets of  Denver, God's chosen nation.

Well, I can't finish this story before he wins the Super Bowl and it is then that you will see the true resurrection.
God knows that no one goes to church anymore so what better venue than the Super bowl.

I was a sinner...now I believe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For Capts jailed Jews.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2012)

Look at him, isn't he divine.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## IronAddict (Jan 11, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> .




  Y2K Jesus. He now sports a clean face, and fashions a mullet.

After the superbowl, it shall be revealed....


----------



## Robert Parrish (Jan 11, 2012)

If anyone else saw the miracle win againts the Bears a couple weeks ago, they'd be believers. Heck, I turned off the game with 2-minutes left 'cause IT WAS OVER - BEARS WIN (not).


----------



## purplerain (Jan 11, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> So you want my opinion? OK....
> 
> So what is the story of Tebow? The story doesn't begin with him throwing a  touchdown , and it doesn't end with him throwing a interception. It begins before the creation of a good offensive line, and it ends after it ceases to exist. His life, death, and resurrection are part of a plan he helped architect.
> Being at the right hand of God the Father, he helped to complete this team. He was there when God created Adam and Steve. He was there when Adam and Steve walked in communion with God in the Garden state (New Jersey).
> ...



??????????????????? Dude all of that. Well I. Damm, that was all over the place. Man I don't. I'm just going to leave that alone. I will say one thing dude.*DON'T PLAY WITH GOD.* Exodus 20:5 "You shall not bow down to them or worship them for I, the LORD your GOD, am a jealous GOD. This is why Tim Tebow should say something. He knows people are placing him damm there as the son himself. He knows GOD is nothing to play with. He knows JESUS said "be CHRIST LIKE" not to become CHRIST himself.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2012)

I thought you were also a believer? I am saddened by this.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 11, 2012)

purplerain said:


> ??????????????????? Dude all of that. Well I. Damm, that was all over the place. Man I don't. I'm just going to leave that alone. I will say one thing dude.*DON'T PLAY WITH GOD.* Exodus 20:5 "You shall not bow down to them or worship them for I, the LORD your GOD, am a jealous GOD. This is why Tim Tebow should say something. He knows people are placing him damm there as the son himself. He knows GOD is nothing to play with. He knows JESUS said "be CHRIST LIKE" not to become CHRIST himself.



You need to pray more.  I have prayed extensively over this, and have been assured by god himself that tebow is the second coming.  I feel pity for you that your faith isn't strong enough and that you won't be raptured with the rest of us denver fans.  God bless!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2012)

He saw the light!hallelujah!!


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 11, 2012)

WOW. this surprises me to see all the Tebow love. He still doesn't complete 50% of his passes in a game. that is kind of crucial. Other than having a miraculous 2nd quarter, and Daymarious Thomas outrunning the entire Steelers defense in OT Tebow really didn't do much in 3 out of the 4 quarters of play. Denver had 8 total yards in the first quarter. Denver Defense plays really good football right now. the steeler qb was injured allowing the denver d line to get to him more often and the steeler d had a terrible game plan. especially when they didn't have their safety back there to call the defense. the smart safety with the sickle cell anemia, not the amazing athelete with 18 concussions on the fast track to Parkinsons. Does anyone really believe that the Patriots are going to a cover 0 defense and not have any safeties guarding the pass next week. Pats easily cover the 13 1/2 point spread next week guys. the Tebow train ends, but what a hell of a ride this season.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 11, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> WOW. this surprises me to see all the Tebow love. He still doesn't complete 50% of his passes in a game. that is kind of crucial. Other than having a miraculous 2nd quarter, and Daymarious Thomas outrunning the entire Steelers defense in OT Tebow really didn't do much in 3 out of the 4 quarters of play. Denver had 8 total yards in the first quarter. Denver Defense plays really good football right now. the steeler qb was injured allowing the denver d line to get to him more often and the steeler d had a terrible game plan. especially when they didn't have their safety back there to call the defense. the smart safety with the sickle cell anemia, not the amazing athelete with 18 concussions on the fast track to Parkinsons. Does anyone really believe that the Patriots are going to a cover 0 defense and not have any safeties guarding the pass next week. Pats easily cover the 13 1/2 point spread next week guys. the Tebow train ends, but what a hell of a ride this season.


Skills and talent mean nothing when you have Jesus on your side.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 11, 2012)

All of you sports fans suck donkey dick, and you would be thankful for the donkey jizz. Fucking loser!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2012)

That would be one helluva super bowl party kelju!


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 12, 2012)

There's emerging evidence that Tebow is actually the Devil, whose come to earth to destroy the quarterback position.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 12, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> There's emerging evidence that Tebow is actually the Devil, whose come to earth to destroy the quarterback position.



Blasphemer!  It is said in the bible that some will not recognize the second coming of christ and will perish because of this.  I hope you enjoy burning for all eternity.  Remember, god loves you!


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 12, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Blasphemer!  It is said in the bible that some will not recognize the second coming of christ and will perish because of this.  I hope you enjoy burning for all eternity.  Remember, god loves you!



And you love the devil


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 12, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> And you love the devil


God said to love everyone...


----------



## GMO (Jan 12, 2012)

What in the world did I start here...


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 12, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> God said to love everyone...



You could love to hate him. Would that count?


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 12, 2012)

GMO said:


> What in the world did I start here...



I guess god and the devil is slighty off topic


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 12, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> God said to love everyone...



All except for those 11 on defense that are trying to tear my sons head off, for they know not what they do...


----------



## XYZ (Jan 12, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> So you want my opinion? OK....
> 
> So what is the story of Tebow? The story doesn't begin with him throwing a touchdown , and it doesn't end with him throwing a interception. It begins before the creation of a good offensive line, and it ends after it ceases to exist. His life, death, and resurrection are part of a plan he helped architect.
> Being at the right hand of God the Father, he helped to complete this team. He was there when God created Adam and Steve. He was there when Adam and Steve walked in communion with God in the Garden state (New Jersey).
> ...


 

LOL and at the Capts part also!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> WOW. this surprises me to see all the Tebow love. He still doesn't complete 50% of his passes in a game. that is kind of crucial. Other than having a miraculous 2nd quarter, and Daymarious Thomas outrunning the entire Steelers defense in OT Tebow really didn't do much in 3 out of the 4 quarters of play. Denver had 8 total yards in the first quarter. Denver Defense plays really good football right now. the steeler qb was injured allowing the denver d line to get to him more often and the steeler d had a terrible game plan. especially when they didn't have their safety back there to call the defense. the smart safety with the sickle cell anemia, not the amazing athelete with 18 concussions on the fast track to Parkinsons. Does anyone really believe that the Patriots are going to a cover 0 defense and not have any safeties guarding the pass next week. Pats easily cover the 13 1/2 point spread next week guys. the Tebow train ends, but what a hell of a ride this season.



Tebow is a prophet.


----------



## purplerain (Jan 12, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Blasphemer!  It is said in the bible that some will not recognize the second coming of christ and will perish because of this.  I hope you enjoy burning for all eternity.  Remember, god loves you!



Deeeeeeeeep!! Dude were you kidding.That sent some SERIOUS brain spikes through my head. Man I mean it.


----------



## purplerain (Jan 12, 2012)

PushAndPull said:


> There's emerging evidence that Tebow is actually the Devil, whose come to earth to destroy the quarterback position.



Dude BEAUTIFUL pic of a TRUE PROPHET (BRUCE LEE).


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 12, 2012)

purplerain said:


> Deeeeeeeeep!! Dude were you kidding.That sent some SERIOUS brain spikes through my head. Man I mean it.



jesus is nothing to joke about.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jan 13, 2012)

*lol!*



PushAndPull said:


> There's emerging evidence that Tebow is actually the Devil, whose come to earth to destroy the quarterback position.


I think I've told 5 people about this already! hahaha you are funny


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 13, 2012)

Jimmy Fallon as, tebowie...lol






YouTube Video


----------



## purplerain (Jan 14, 2012)

It's 10:15 pm eastern standard time Saturday night and Tom Brady is giving Tim Tebow and the Broncos a PIG SKIN ENEMA. I guess Tim Tebow isn't so ANGELIC after all.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 14, 2012)

purplerain said:


> It's 10:15 pm eastern standard time Saturday night and Tom Brady is giving Tim Tebow and the Broncos a PIG SKIN ENEMA. I guess Tim Tebow isn't so ANGELIC after all.



I heard the broncos were going to slaughter a goat at half time and pray real hard that Jesus makes it to the second half.


----------



## purplerain (Jan 14, 2012)

with 9 min 48 sec left in the 3rd quarter Tim Tebow has 9 completions 28 attempts and 28 yds passing. Somebody up there really LOVES HIM. Hahahahaha lol and it's 42 to 7 New England


----------



## purplerain (Jan 14, 2012)

New England's defense is ranked 31st in the NFL and they are running a mock on the BRONCO'S.What happened to all that happy shit with the denver fans


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 14, 2012)

its because of non believers like yourself.
Jesus weeps and you're part of the blame.


----------



## gamma (Jan 14, 2012)

even god took a day of rest .lol  it jus aint happen tonight . on the other hand the NO - SF game was great !


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 14, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> its because of non believers like yourself.
> Jesus weeps and you're part of the blame.



I once had a Jesus statue that weeped semen.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 14, 2012)

Brady Quinn is silently laughing his ass off.....


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 14, 2012)

Total domination...


----------



## purplerain (Jan 14, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> Brady Quinn is silently laughing his ass off.....



You know DAMM well him and bill are both laughing in silence. Ain't it pretty man?


----------



## purplerain (Jan 14, 2012)

Tim TeHoe will get judged one more year before he starts to get some well earned props from a majority of people.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 14, 2012)

Pats won!


----------



## LAM (Jan 14, 2012)

....


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jan 14, 2012)

View attachment 39223


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> i once had a jesus statue that weeped semen.



you're going to burn in hell!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## exphys88 (Jan 15, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> you're going to burn in hell!!!



Nope, right before I die, I'm going to ask for forgiveness and accept jesus.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2012)

min0 lee said:


>



Damn imageshack...


----------



## swollen (Jan 15, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> Damn imageshack...



Looks like ur gonna burn along with exphysiologist88


----------



## bundle (Jan 15, 2012)

greatwhitetruth said:


> View attachment 39223


 ooooooppppppsssss


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 15, 2012)

Tebow was speechless.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2012)

swollen said:


> Looks like ur gonna burn along with exphysiologist88


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2012)

With god on his side and still getting a beating like this, Tim Tebow is now an honorary Jew.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 15, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> With god on his side and still getting a beating like this, Tim Tebow is now an honorary Jew.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey, let's not forget 2012 years ago, the first time jesus suffered a tremendous beating.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 15, 2012)

KelJu said:


> All of you sports fans suck donkey dick, and you would be thankful for the donkey jizz. Fucking loser!



 this right here sum up my thoughts of this thread and the attention given to a none relevant issue.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 15, 2012)

p.s:   Michael Vick is black jesus!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 15, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> p.s:   Michael Vick is black jesus!!!!!!!!!!



It has been said that all dogs go to heaven.

Well my dog just signed to me, I sure hope not!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 15, 2012)

GMO said:


> Haters - talk all the trash you want...he is still a BEAST!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 15, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Tebow was speechless.



That's the best picture I've seen yet!!!  PATS  last night!


----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 15, 2012)

*God  asks Aaron Rodgers: "What do you believe?" Rodgers says, "I  believe in  hard work and in staying true to family and friends.??? God  can't help but  see the goodness of Rodgers and offers him a seat to His  left.

 Then God turns to Tim Tebow and says, "What do you believe?" Tebow   says, "I believe in Your total goodness, love and generosity and that   You have given all to mankind.??? God is greatly moved by Tebow???s   eloquence, and offers him a seat to His right.

 Finally, God turns to Tom Brady: "And you, Tom, what do you believe?"
 I believe that you are in my seat!!! Lol.*


----------



## purplerain (Jan 15, 2012)

He's a *BEAST* from the *COUCH*!!!!!!!! lollollol


----------



## deadlifter405 (Jan 15, 2012)

God doesn't participate in the NFL playoffs past the wild card round.  It's all going to work out okay though when Eli Manning and the Giants dish out a bully beat down on Tom Brady and the Pats in the Super Bowl!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 16, 2012)

deadlifter405 said:


> God doesn't participate in the NFL playoffs past the wild card round.  It's all going to work out okay though when Eli Manning and the Giants dish out a bully beat down on Tom Brady and the Pats in the Super Bowl!



If that happens you can't honestly believe that Brady is going to let 2007 happen all over again.  If the BB and Brady get a 2nd shot they don't lose.


----------



## deadlifter405 (Jan 16, 2012)

Regardless of final outcome, if it's the Pats vs. Giants I think we're going to be watching a really great game!


----------



## wraggejxk (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Pony (Feb 7, 2012)

1.  I am super excited to watch Tebow mature as a NFL QB.  He was awesome in his last year as a Gator, and Ive been following him since.

2. Whatever happened to Colt McCoy?  He was taking over the Tebow buzz when he started with the Browns, and now..... I think people should love him again too.

3.  Please God if you're trolling right now, send the Jets a fucking chance next season. Thanks.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 7, 2012)

Tebow got a "shout out" from Katy Perry


----------



## ciulloboe (Feb 10, 2012)

lol


----------

